# How much do outboard motor Brackets cost? Ie; Gil, Armstrong etc.



## BIGRIGZ

Wondering about putting a bracket on a I/O and making it Outboard.

How much does a bracket cost?

All I can find online is measurements and specs, no pricing info.....


----------



## Tuna Man

Depending weather new or used. I did some research for Will and I think we saw some in the low thousands of dollars. I believe Will bought a used one for around $300.00 And the work fitting it right:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## B&D

we build them here local,in p'cola.a gill bracket for a single motor,unpainted is around $960.00.B&D welding850-221-3422.1108 s old corry field rd.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

I've seen several on thehulltruth.com for a good price.


----------



## X-Shark

Do a search on brackets on http://www.classicmako.com/forum/



There are more guys that have done this and have feed back on the subject. Not all of them come out so great.



It's not just fill the hole and bolt a bracket on it, like some think.



A lot of thought needs to go into this. Flotation [Lot's of it] in the size of the tub is one key factor.



Yea your removing a I/O but your also moving the new weight aft more. So your changing the CG.



Heed what I'm saying and read, read, read.



Not all brackets have the same amount of flotation. Hemco's have the most. They are fiberglass and also the most expensive.



Bracket Mfg's
[url]http://www.armstrongnautical.com/

http://www.bbracket.com/bracket.htm

http://www.dadmarine.com/index00.htm

http://www.gilmarine.com/products/gbracket/brackets.html

http://www.hermco.net/home.html

http://www.portaproducts.com/index.html

http://www.seamount-mattson.com/

http://www.stainlessmarine.com/

http://www.custommarinewelding.com/products_engine.htm



[/url]


----------

